# Why is my i phone signal rubbish?????



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Im sick of it! These days its hard just trying to make a call! Everytime i try to make a call the signal is so low (1 bar) i have to wait and wait until i get a decent signal! When talking half way through a conversation bang it cuts off!!!

Its really getting on my nerves now - its gonna go through a window!!

Any ideas on this guys?


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

What phone is it??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's an iphone, they're poop as a phone


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

ArcticVXR said:


> What phone is it??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clue was in the title


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

You on Orange??


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Mine old 3gs was like was always like that, no matter where i went. And the OH 3gs is the same i was 02 she is orange, I had had mine replaced because i thought it was fault. But it turned out it was just a **** phone :lol: And my mate and his misses have the same issue both 3gs and her work phone the I4 is crap signal too. I have samsung omnia now on the 3 network, and I never have and issue :lol: and I'm on 3.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my Iphone 3g was great, my iphone 3gs was rubbish.. mums 3gs is rubbish,
and my boss' iphone 4 is the worst invention known to man :lol:

you need to hold it in the patented apple way, or you block the signal...

andy (amiller) has stopped using his for the same reason lol..

the signal is a metal component running around the outside of the phone.. if you touch this part you intercept the ariel and block the signal.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

On Tmobile at the moment. 
The aerial is on the side of the phone and you block it when you put your finger on it?? Now thats a crap design! Is there not a upgrade or something i can get for the I phone 4?

I can see a new phone coming


----------



## Cleantaxi (May 12, 2011)

iPhone bumper case solves most of the problem with signal


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

apple released a statement, and a fix with a press confrence with steve jobs when he was still CEO..

there genius' at apple came up with this solution 

"Don't hold it that way" 

that is the actual words :lol: and thats the fix...
for a multi million dollar company and what was hailed as the must have phone on release.. to come out with that is pi55 poor imo..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I got rid of my iphone 4 because of the signal problems mate.

Got the Desire HD now but want a new phone


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Showshine said:


> I got rid of my iphone 4 because of the signal problems mate.
> 
> Got the Desire HD now but want a new phone


Yeah mate mines going i think, trouble is what is out at the mo thats as good as the I phone 4?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im in the same boat lee... got the desire HD.. its good.. but i now fancy that galaxy s2..

one of the guys on the car club just got one.. reckons its better than the HD and the iphone 4.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I get dropped calls on my iPhone 4 all the time - Not bad when I'm calling my wife or mates, but fairly embarrassing when talking business! 

I'm just happy in a year when I'm due renewal it'll still be worth a couple hundred bucks to some apple wannabe.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

IPhone some of the best phones on the Market, does everything better that (most) all other phones.... Apart from good signal quality.


iPhone vs old blackberry or nokia the iPhone looses EVERY time


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the cameras are behind technology on the iphone aswell.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

CraigQQ said:


> the cameras are behind technology on the iphone aswell.


ya reckon? I though the camera was good.
Its the bloody drop calls that do my head in!!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.elementcase.com/default.asp

Got me one of these as soon as I got my iPhone4. Yes it is expensive, but I have a 27 month contract with it. I have emailed Element regarding the signal issues. When I bought the phone, issues. When I put on the case, no more issues and a stable signal, even in my house with for the last 15 years has basically been pathetic. I can now make calls in my house without having to lean out of a window.

The plastic allows the signal through regardless of where u hold the phone, and the rest of the case is aluminium with silicon inserts to hold the phone securely but away from metal, and then the case is bolted together with 4 bolts.

Worked for me :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Edstrung said:


> http://www.elementcase.com/default.asp
> 
> Got me one of these as soon as I got my iPhone4. Yes it is expensive, but I have a 27 month contract with it. I have emailed Element regarding the signal issues. When I bought the phone, issues. When I put on the case, no more issues and a stable signal, even in my house with for the last 15 years has basically been pathetic. I can now make calls in my house without having to lean out of a window.
> 
> ...


Where from mate?:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

autobrite-direct said:


> ya reckon? I though the camera was good.
> Its the bloody drop calls that do my head in!!


We compared my desire HD to my boss' Ip4.

the camera is something like 5mp on the ip4, and video recording.
the HD has 8mp camera and 720HD video recording
does the ip4 have manual focus ect?.. couldn't find it on my boss' one but he just got it and niether of us really knew where anything was at the time lol

seen a few other phones (There was a samsung that had the best camera around on gadget show.. said it was as near to a compact bridge type camera possible)


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

You got two choices, I have an email from Element with up to 50% off their cases, but that is ordering from the US, and shipping is nasty, and then you will have no way to avoid Customs charges when it arrives.

The other choice is an eBay trader here in South Wales. Only UK based reseller afaik. They allowed me to make a best offer £20 shy of what they wanted, and I was able to go and pick it up so I didnt have to pay postage. Nice business with 2 women running the show, and more than happy to help.

I'll PM you the codes and the address 


And also, whilst expensive, the kit is complete. Not just the bumper case, but the velour backplate (which u can change), a screen protector, a hard case with microsuade cloth, spare bolts neatly help in a keyring tool to assemble/breakdown for travel.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

certainly looks like some case..

could you pm me the ebay thingy edstrung? think my boss might be interested as the drop calls are all he talks about now lol..

half the time he has to borrow my phone to put the orders in, or ask me to do them :lol:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Sure, it's http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/moderntech-uk/

ModernTechUK based in Cowbridge, Vale of Glamorgan.

THe one thing I pointed out to AB is that the PRO version has the RF insert. The Vapor 4's DO NOT. Vapor 4 = 99% signal LOSS Vapor PRO = stable signal

HTH


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

"why is my iphone signal rubbish" because design comes before function on iphones  

but seriously,if you want a better signal i wouldnt go near iphones.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Edstrung said:


> http://www.elementcase.com/default.asp
> 
> Got me one of these as soon as I got my iPhone4. Yes it is expensive, but I have a 27 month contract with it. I have emailed Element regarding the signal issues. When I bought the phone, issues. When I put on the case, no more issues and a stable signal, even in my house with for the last 15 years has basically been pathetic. I can now make calls in my house without having to lean out of a window.
> 
> ...


so let me get this right,for the phone to function as it should do you had to buy an expensive case (in your own words) unbelievable.the amount of ******** apple can pull and customers will put up with is incredible.i take my hat off to apple,they could wrap a turd in tinfoil and sell it as a necklace pendant and they would fly off the shelves.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Talking on a phone 

Is so so nineties 
Think I've only made a tenner in calls in 2 years and three texts 

Emails are the modern way of communication   

iPhone 3GS has been great for me but the boys iPhone 4 has had problems with signal strength and a dodgy home button


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

woah... £100 case..

when you said expensive I was thinking you paid about £35-40 :lol:

maybe its because im scottish..

SB your right.. turd in tinfoil..:lol:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

silverback said:


> so let me get this right,for the phone to function as it should do you had to buy an expensive case (in your own words) unbelievable.the amount of ******** apple can pull and customers will put up with is incredible.i take my hat off to apple,they could wrap a turd in tinfoil and sell it as a necklace pendant and they would fly off the shelves.


The problem with your statement is that you assume that I bought the case to get better signal 

I've always lived in a low signal area, and throughout various makes and models of phones, i have always had the same problem in my house, dropped calls and being unable to make calls, and being woken up in the middle of the night by answerphone messages that have only just managed to be sent to the phone.

I've had iClones for the last 3/4 years and they have been, bluntly, ****. I had an LG with an 8mp camera, and it was the only good thing about the phone. Worst thing being I need a phone to make calls, not a camera :lol: When i used a friend's iPhone4 I was sold, it was the way in my mind it was supposed to be. The touchscreen worked, the storage and media player was excellent, and the connectivity worked with my car system perfectly.

At the earliest time to get the phone for free after a bad upgrade contract, I was tied into a 27 month contract, so I was going to look after it. I used an Apple bumper case for a day before taking it back. 2 days after getting this case I dropped it about 6ft onto gravel, and I was mortified. Lo and behold, it hit the ground with a single thud rather than bouncing around, not a mark on the phone, not a mark on the case. That was why I bought this case, stabilising the low signal appears to be a very welcome side affect :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I would imagine if you lived in a known, weak signal area the iphone would be your last choice,especially the 4. Would it not be cheaper to just buy insurance for the handset than a case that may protect it from a fall but that may not always be the case.for a £100 does the case cover damage done to the phone when the case is on? Otherwise I don't see the point in the case. Are you really telling me you knew nothing about signal improvement an just bought the case because it was to your liking?

I completely agree with a phone just being a phone. I don't need an mp3 player,camera,games console or an app that quotes ron burgundy. Give me great reception,battery life an a good screen.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

silverback said:


> Are you really telling me you knew nothing about signal improvement an just bought the case because it was to your liking?


Yes 






This was the only video review I saw in regard to signal *reduction*. The original Vapor case was full metal, no RF insert to allow the signal to reach the antenna. After watching this, there was no way I was buying the Vapor 4 case, but the Vapor Pro seemed to have fixed their issue of 99% signal reduction. At no time did I expect it to improve signal, and it hasn't. _It has appeared to stabilise the signal_ so I have low signal at home, but I am able to make calls without dropping even on one bar. My personal experience only


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have an iphone on 4 on "3"

when the phones locked and not using it, it sometimes cuts the signal, so when u go to unlock it u get txts that may have been sent a while ago, grr


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Yeah mate mines going i think, trouble is what is out at the mo thats as good as the I phone 4?


Mark, have a look at the Samsung Galaxy S (or the newer S2)  I'll show you mine when I am next down if you want a butchers. Cracking phone, never had issues with it


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

My iPhone 4 has smashing signal at work, full Bar and 3G. However at home its pants, i requested a test via O2 and they got back to me saying your signal loss is due to poor signal strength........ No Sh*t

Got a follow up call this week!


----------

